# Tax Help rl-1 FROM ST JEAN....t4 from borden



## idunno1987 (20 Feb 2010)

I am doing taxes for mybrother who recently completed his bmq in november at st jean

he has been in borden since november 13th

his tax stuff came in

he received an rl-1 from quebec stating how much he made while he was in quebec

he also received two different t4 for ontario taxes.....now the question is...do i file all 3??

it doesnt make sense if i file all 3..because the amount that it says he made from august 15th until the end of jan would be 22 grand..which does not make sense for a pte(b) in 3.5 months

some guidance would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Feb 2010)

I suggest your brother have his taxes made by a professional.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Feb 2010)

Try using UFile.  I did when I had earning split from St-Jean/NS and it worked great.

IIRC, one of those T4s lists income earned in Qc.  If you look at the ta forms, it says T4 income from all provinces except Qc or words to that effect.

Again, I used UFile and it did all the magic for me.


----------



## Occam (21 Feb 2010)

There's nothing special about your brother's tax situation.  

However, I am a little curious how you arrived at $22k between 15 Aug and end Jan based on his T4 slip information, as T4 information reflects income from Jan 1 - Dec 31.

When you have all his slips, try out StudioTax.  It's completely free, and it can be used to Netfile if your brother received his tax package from CRA which includes a password for netfiling.


----------

